# Otos and bettas? quick respons plz read desciption



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

ok so have a 10g tank and implanning to devide it into two 5g tanks so i can have 2 betas... my question is since i dont want shrimp (due to the fact that they can become snaks quite easily) not snails (bad experiance) i was planning to get ottos and put 2 in each compartment of the tank is that acceptable


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Please remember that otos can get very big, and you'll have to get bigger tanks for them  you technically could, just remember to take into account their adult sizes and exercise needs  you could have them with certain bettas... certain being the key word. some bettas would dislike an oto, while others could care less.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

ok so i should just stivk to a snail or a shrimp to clean the tank... My last snail died and when i took him out and turned him over he was just water so i dont want that to happen again it was gross.. but i can try my worry is having 2 snails tha end up mating and i end up with an infestation of snail or shrimp


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The best snails to get, that do not breed heavily like any other snail, is the apple snail. If they do breed, it's actually a good thing, plus you can easily sell them, give them away... or, the eggs are usually just to the top of the water and you can dispose of them. I'd stay away from ones like the mystery snails, or common snails. Zebra snails, Onion snails, Apple snails... there's a good number of awesome snails. And I agree, finding a dead snail is grooosss D:

Just make sure, to have that tank cycled  (if you have it cycle ignore the couple sentences after this) 4-6 weeks running, adding small amount of fish flakes each day usually works.. some people use raw shrimp. This'll cycle your tank and make sure your snails don't suffer  same with the fishies.

Shrimp do usually become snacks... or murder victims. Always depends on the betta


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah its been runnig for a while with one betta for abot 3 weeks and thats why i think is ready for a 2nd betta with a divider... the only thing is that i only see mystery and dont apple snails get really big... i need 2 small cute thinks to help clean the tank


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the apple snail. There are the giant apple snails and the regular apple snails. Apple snails do not grow super fast... mine grew slightly in the time I had him (my female half giant murdered him...) which was lovely for a 10-20 gallon!!!

Check with stores in your area, asking what type of snails they carry.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you could try nerite snails, they are tiny


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Silverfang, the nerites are really nice  if you can find them, go for them. They really are a decent size.. I would have chosen a few of those over an apple snail, if I could find them....


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah i have a 10g split in 2 so its 2 5gs and can get big for a 5g tank the apple snail and the nerite im affraid they may breed


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Otos DO NOT get big. Maybe 1.5 to 2 inches. But then again, they enjoy being with 3 or more of their kind so it will be difficult to house that many. Snails are a good choice but don't get apple snails because they get huge although they don't reproduce as easily as most. Trumpet snails are good because they turn over substrate, nerites are good too, I have ramshorn and pond snails, they stay small but they can over populate a tank.. Bettas do enjoy them ask a snack though. So that can help population control.  And if they do overpopulate an assassin snail can take care of them in no time!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Otos actually stay very small. Under two inches generally. They tend to be great fish but they are very very sensitive to water quality. IMO Two or three otos would be fine in a 10g divided. I wouldn't put them in both sections though because they have a high bio load and poop a lot.  That way if one of your fish doesn't get along with them you can just move them to the other section.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> Otos actually stay very small. Under two inches generally. They tend to be great fish but they are very very sensitive to water quality. IMO Two or three otos would be fine in a 10g divided. I wouldn't put them in both sections though because they have a high bio load and poop a lot.  That way if one of your fish doesn't get along with them you can just move them to the other section.


^Agreed  Very clever plan doggyhog. ;-)


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah thetas what i dobt wabt i mean they Will be separated and will not contat each other because if the divided tank one in one side and the other in the other but I really don't want an infestation.... That is one of my greatest fears I think I will get shrimp 2-3 and put them in the tank and pray that my beta don't eAt them


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

If your tank is divided, they're sharing the same water on both sides so what you put in one side will affect the other as well. That is why it is best to quarantine fish when you buy them before putting them in their permanent home. So putting otos on one side and moving to the other doesn't matter that much.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

I was talking about the snail not contacting each other so they might not reproduce... Right??? Or will they.... If I buy two types like a mystery and a nerite they won't reproduce either right???


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Most snails can reproduce without a partner. I don't think mystery snails can reproduce without a partner though, and nerites reproduce only in brackish water and they won't reproduce with each other. So you're safe.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Awsome so I will get some nerite they are nice if not the Otto plan posted earlier sounds good


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Apple snails and nerites both rarely breed. I've never met someone who was over-run by either  For ones like ramshorn, I had that problem. They made more poop than anything, they were an eye sore... so stick to the nerites, trumpets, apples... apple snails grow slowly. YES they can get big, fightergirl  not denying that lol!! but that takes quite a while. Usually you can come across baby ones, who are just little fellas. If you don't want ones breeding, usually avoid pond or ramshorn


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually Sena, they get pretty big, fast. They can to 2 times their size in a matter of months. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Really? Any ones I've seen take about a year to double in size. (in 10 gallon to 50 gallon tanks I've seen with them in it).


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe I had mutant ones then lol! Why risk it anyway? Right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe xD well I guess... So yeah nerites are good. Easy to keep their numbers down anyways, if they by any chance bred.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah i will i will put pics up as soon as its set up thank you guys for the advice


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That would be lovely


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have about 200 trumpets that started out as about 30 a month ago. Trumpets are a no no unless you plan for them to multiply lol


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

it may be crule but if u have a high potasium or copper levels you can kill them all it might get rid of them


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't do that, I have two pond snails I love. My fish eat the babies. The trumpets are a pain but I need them for my sand. I think I'll just toss em outside or something.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Apples breed without a partner? uh, how prolificly? Heh, got mine yesterday and he's all nooooooom. I do know of someone who said to me, don't worrry, I can hook you up. Believe me, I've seen her tank, she's got like 30 or so in her 30 gal.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

wow thats crazy they are hard to get rid of in a small tank where you
dont want them


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine are in a 29g, I need them for sand and can't find assassins. Those are the snail to have!

Apple snails need a mate, pest snails do not  


> There are a few things to be considered to successfully breed apple snails: - Since apple snails are gonochoristic (separated sexes), a male and a female snail are needed(obvious). - Applesnails reproduce when the temperature rises in combination with abundance of food available. - For those species that lay their eggs above the water, one should provide enough air space (+15cm/6 inch). - Some species might need an aestivation period in themud beforethey breed successfully (does not apply to the most common species).
> 
> It is also important to mention that female apple snails can store sperm for months, so even the eggsof a singlesnailcan befertile.With no malesnail present, female apple snails occasionally produce infertile eggs. Obviously, these do no hatch. Last but not least: most species lay their eggs above the water and they should stay there while the eggs of aquatic layers should stay below the surface. At the right circumstances an apple snail can produce one clutch of eggs every 4-7 days during several weeks. After this period, productivity decreases and the female snail regains strength. The species, temperature and availabilityof food are the main factors in the egg production.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually from what I was taught apple snails cannot breed by themselves. unlike many snails, they actually do need a partner apparently. So like the post before me, that is right  Apples are actually a bit harder to breed, and do not breed in any condition of water. Here in my town, if your apple snails breed people will sell their limbs for those apple snail babies!!! Here, that is how rare they breed. (exageration, but not far off)


----------

